# shandman's Tarantulas



## shandman (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello everyone! Just want to share some of my collections. Enjoy! 

Here's some of my favorites from different genus.
A.seemani (Blue Form)






A.moderatum






A.geniculata






G.pulchra






L.parahybana






M.balfouri






M.robustum


----------



## shandman (Aug 15, 2010)

Poecilotherias
And to share my pokies...
P.ornata






P.tigrinawesseli






P.striata






P.formosa






P.regalis






P.fasciata






P.pederseni






P.metallica


----------



## toidy (Aug 15, 2010)

wow! great species.. how's the robustum doing?


----------



## shandman (Aug 15, 2010)

Brachypelmas
These are somewhat old photos, I'll try to update them soon. Thanks!
1.0.0 B.albopilosum






1.0.0 B.albiceps






0.1.0 B.angustum






1.0.0 B.auratum






0.1.0 B.auratum






0.1.0 B.boehmei






0.1.0 B.annitha







1.0.0 B.annitha






0.1.0 B.baumgarteni#1 (#2 Pre-molt)






0.1.0 B.emilia#1






0.1.0 B.emilia#2





[/COLOR][/B]

0.1.0 B.klaasi






1.0.0 B.klaasi






0.1.0 B.smithi


----------



## mike w (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow!! Nice collection! I love all the Brachys!!:clap:


----------



## Terry D (Aug 15, 2010)

Shandman, Excellent selection of Brachys you have! :}

Terry


----------



## mma316 (Aug 15, 2010)

Extremely awesome collection!!! I love your Brachys:drool::drool::drool:!!!


----------



## LovePets (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice collection!Balfouri is great!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 16, 2010)

nice collection  you have too many favorites lol


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome collect!!.... loving them pokies!!!!! you got some beautiful T's!!!!

Welcome to the Boards.....  Glad you shared your pics with us.....

More pics please!!!!

Peace!!!!


----------



## shandman (Aug 16, 2010)

toidy said:


> wow! great species.. how's the robustum doing?


Hey bro! The M.robustum's doing fine so far. 



Terry D said:


> Shandman, Excellent selection of Brachys you have! :}
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry D for the appreciation. 



mma316 said:


> Extremely awesome collection!!! I love your Brachys:drool::drool::drool:!!!


Thanks mma316 for the appreciation. Glad you liked them.



LovePets said:


> Nice collection!Balfouri is great!


Thanks LovePets for the comments. M.balfouri turns out to be a female. Lucky!



mike w said:


> Wow!! Nice collection! I love all the Brachys!!:clap:


Thanks mike w for the comments! Glad you liked them.


----------



## shandman (Aug 16, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> nice collection  you have too many favorites lol


thanks NevularScorpion. I have too many favorites obviously! LOL



Arachnoholic420 said:


> Awesome collect!!.... loving them pokies!!!!! you got some beautiful T's!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the Boards.....  Glad you shared your pics with us.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Arachnoholic! Pokies are one of my fave genus. Thanks for the welcome! Here's more pictures.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 on the pokies as well!:clap:


----------



## shandman (Aug 16, 2010)

*Local Philippine Tarantulas*

Let me share some of our local Philippine Tarantulas.

Phlogiellus baeri






Selenobrachys phillipinus






Selenoscomia samarae


----------



## shandman (Aug 16, 2010)

*Avicularia Genus*

Avicularias
Here are some of my Juvy and Sub-adult Avicularias, new to this hobby and I started all my avics from slings.

A.avicularia






A.braunshauseni






A.diversipes






A.geroldi






A.sp.purple






A.versicolor






I have A.urticans and A.huriana which I havent's taken photos yet. Thanks for viewing!


----------



## shandman (Aug 16, 2010)

*Baboons and et cetera*

Some of my baboons collection.
C.darlingi






P.murinus 1






P.murinus 2






I have a C.crawshayi but I can't seem to catch it outside of its burrow. 

Here are some of my other tarantulas of other genus.
Tapinauchenius
T.subcaeruleus






T.plumipes






I have T.cupreus, T.violaceus and T.latipes still slings.

Here's my Chromatopelma collection.
GBB 1






GBB 2






GBB 3






GBB 4






GBB 5






And 3 more slings to grow...


----------



## shandman (Aug 16, 2010)

*Some more photos...*

Here's more of my tarantulas of different genus. Just sharing.
A.chacoana






C.fasciatum






G.pulchra






N.coloratovillosus






P.bolivia






Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Bosing (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome to the boards, kabayan!  Nice share!!


----------



## shandman (Aug 17, 2010)

Bosing said:


> Welcome to the boards, kabayan!  Nice share!!


Thanks Mentor Bosing! :


----------



## jheane14 (Aug 17, 2010)

nyc master.. and2 kna din.. :}


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2010)

*Very nice collection!  *


----------



## shandman (Aug 17, 2010)

jheane14 said:


> nyc master.. and2 kna din.. :}


Thanks jhenae14! Good to see you here, along with Bosing. Who else is here?



Teal said:


> *Very nice collection!  *


Thanks for the comment Teal, yours are much better!


----------



## shandman (Aug 17, 2010)

*More photos...*

Sharing more of my collection.
B.albopilosum






B.schroederi 1






B.schroederi 2






G.pulchripes






L.parahybana 2


----------



## Light08 (Aug 17, 2010)

gaganda collection, bro female ba ung robustum mo? gano na kalaki?


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2010)

shandman said:


> Thanks for the comment Teal, yours are much better!


*

Aww, thanks!  *


----------



## shandman (Aug 17, 2010)

Light08 said:


> gaganda collection, bro female ba ung robustum mo? gano na kalaki?


Yes bro, it's a female. PM me, I'm letting it go already.


----------



## shandman (Aug 20, 2010)

*Photo Share*

Was able to take some photos today despite being busy. Happy Viewing!

8" Lasiodora parahybana






5" Grammostola pulchra






5" Megaphobema robustum






7" Acanthoscurria geniculata












3.5" Brachypelma klaasi






4" Brachypelma emilia (Supre pre-molt!)






5" Brachypelma angustum






3" Avicularia versicolor






3" Tapinauchenius plumipes






3.5" Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus






Thanks for viewing!


----------



## toidy (Aug 20, 2010)

sick collection you got there bro.. keep posting


----------



## fatich (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 21, 2010)

shandman said:


> 4" Brachypelma emilia (Supre pre-molt!)


Please post a pic of your emilia post molt, they're just awesome!


----------



## Light08 (Aug 21, 2010)

shandman said:


> Yes bro, it's a female. PM me, I'm letting it go already.


myron na din ako robustum sir mga 6", kalaki nung iheringi ko na nadeds.. hehe briding loan sau tau kung male sau.. baka my gbb kau na 4 to 5" fem?


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice collection and pictures. The *Aphonopelma seemanni* is gorgeous.


----------



## shandman (Aug 25, 2010)

*Photo Share*

Some of my slings...

My suspected female Acanthoscurria slings






0.0.3 Acanthoscurria musculosa






0.0.3 Aphonopelma anax






0.0.1 Aphonopelma sp. Bolivia






0.0.3 Brachypelma kahlenbergi






0.0.2 Holothele incei






0.0.4 Lasiodora striata






0.0.2 L.itabunae






0.0.1 P.irminia


----------



## shandman (Aug 25, 2010)

*More photos...*

0.1 C.darlingi






0.1 P.pulcher






0.1 T.cupreus






0.1 T.latipes






G.inheringi (Likely Female)






0.1 B.albiceps






0.1 N.chromatus






1.0 B.boehmi






0.1 B.klaasi






1.0 B.vagans 






0.0.1 H.minax (Hiding! LOL)


----------



## Threxcise (Aug 25, 2010)

wow..nice update kabayan! really love looking at your p.pulcher! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## shandman (Aug 29, 2010)

Co-owned with Bosing (Likely female, but still confused with the exuvium)





New house, hehe.







One of my A.moderatum












Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Blue Ice (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope I can see those personally.. Those are stunning Ts sir!


----------



## shandman (Dec 17, 2010)

Female H.maculata












Juvenile Female A.minatrix






---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Sub-adult Female P.metallica












---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

Sharing...enjoy!

Female H.incei












Male H.incei












Female B.schroederi (freshly molted)












Female C.fimbriatus












---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

Pokies...

Female P.formosa














Female P.ornata














Female P.tigrinawesseli














Female P.pederseni












Juvenile Female P.metallica












---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

Female P.pulcher (Fast becoming a personal favorite!)












Female T.gigas












---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

Female T.blondi












Female P.murinus


















Finally, was able to set-up my H.incei tank about a week ago. Measurement:22x16x16 and houses eight (8) H.inceis. So far so good. Sana hindi sila magkainan. Lateralis buffet. Hehehe.

Without lighting:












With lighting: I only use the light for viewing and aesthetic purpose lang.






Thanks and Happy viewing!


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice tarantulas and great pics too.  Nice ornata, they're one of my favorite species. How big is she?


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Dec 21, 2010)

nice pokies and moderatum kabayan!! do you have pics of your scorpions?


----------



## txgsxr (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice collection


----------



## LovePets (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice T's you've got there!:clap:


----------



## crawltech (Dec 21, 2010)

Dude!, awsome collection!.....keep'em comin....cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## shandman (Jan 22, 2011)

Royal_T's said:


> Nice tarantulas and great pics too.  Nice ornata, they're one of my favorite species. How big is she?


Thanks sir Rotal_T's for the comments. My female P.ornata is around 6.5 inches.



yannigarrido2 said:


> nice pokies and moderatum kabayan!! do you have pics of your scorpions?


Thanks kabayan! Yup may pictures din ako ng scorps..sige post mo minsan. Ayaw ko nga tumingin ng pics sa scorps baka kasi mag-adik na naman ako. 



txgsxr said:


> Very nice collection


Thanks sir txgsxr!

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




LovePets said:


> Very nice T's you've got there!:clap:


Thanks LovePets for appreciating!



crawltech said:


> Dude!, awsome collection!.....keep'em comin....cant wait to see more pics!


Thanks crawltech. Will post in a bit...hehehe

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Sharing my photos...
Freshly molted female B.albopilosum












Female B.emilia












Female B.albiceps, freshly molted and feeding












Female C.darlingi












Female G.pulchra












Female G.rosea NCF












Female N.chromatus, freshly molted












Female N.coloratovillosus, freshly molted












Female N.chromatus, freshly molted












Female N.coloratovillosus, freshly molted












Female P.pederseni (taken behind the glass)












Adult female P.regalis












Idiothele mira slings...hehehe

I.mira #1






I.mira #2






---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

Mature M.balfouri













Ventral:






Exuvium







Matured Female B.boehmei












Freshly molted Female G.pulchra













Juvies...
Female A.anax












A.musculosa












Female P.baeri












P.cancerides












S.sp.Eunice












Female V.sorocabae












Female P.lugardi












Female H.maculata











Thanks AB!


----------



## VinceG (Jan 22, 2011)

Idiothele Mira!? Arrr, I'm jealous! :} Nice collection and pictures!


----------



## nhaverland413 (Jan 23, 2011)

Great collection!

It appears you _H. gigas_ is _Heterscodra maculata_!


----------



## baconmushroom (Jan 23, 2011)

this is wicked SICK! very nice collections!:drool:


----------



## shandman (Jan 23, 2011)

nhaverland413 said:


> Great collection!
> 
> It appears you _H. gigas_ is _Heterscodra maculata_!


Thanks! Sorry for the typo error. 



baconmushroom said:


> this is wicked SICK! very nice collections!:drool:


Thanks kabayan!


----------



## shandman (Jan 23, 2011)

Vince89 said:


> Idiothele Mira!? Arrr, I'm jealous! :} Nice collection and pictures!


Yup. They are my new babies. Thanks sir for appreciating.


----------



## shandman (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's my freshly molted female Avicularia minatrix. 







Female P.cambridgei in her new home. 












Female T.blondi












Female C.cyaneopubescens






Female A.seemani






Female T.gigas


----------



## Bosing (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice photos, partner.  To clarify, I believe the T. blondi sp Burgundy we got is now called *Theraposa stirmi*.


----------



## pt127494 (Feb 1, 2011)

seemani looks like a machine its a tank! really healthy looking Ts and good pics mate


----------



## elecoj (Feb 1, 2011)

Ganda ganda ng colection sir hehehe astig  dami ganda nung p. metalica hahaha keep it up sir


----------



## shandman (Feb 1, 2011)

Female A.braunshauseni 












Female A.diversipes 












US C.crawshayi "African King Baboon"












Enclosure:






Male P.murinus w/ regen leg












Female C.darlingi












Female M.balfouri












Female Juvenile P.metallica 












Thanks for viewing!


----------



## yannigarrido2 (Feb 2, 2011)

all i can say: *WOW!!*
keep it up master!


----------



## felmor (Feb 3, 2011)

shandman said:


> Thanks jhenae14! Good to see you here, along with Bosing. Who else is here?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment Teal, yours are much better!


student02 of palhs too sir.. welcome  your collections pawned us all


----------



## Kreatz (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome collections... Keep it comin :clap:


----------



## Bosing (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice photo of the A. diversipes!!! Hmmmm... I want it back!!! lol 








just kidding...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, very nice collection and photos.  Keep em coming.


----------



## shandman (Apr 17, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow, very nice collection and photos.  Keep em coming.


Thanks sir. Haven't had the time to post new photos. So here goes.


----------



## shandman (Apr 18, 2011)

Photo share...

Female B.annitha












Female A.anax






Female C.darlingi






Adult Female H.lividum






Adult Female H.minax






Adult Female H.von wirthi






Female A.chalcodes 






Adult Female A.chacoana






Adult Female C.cyaneopubescens






Some of my Grammies...

Sub-adult Female G.alticeps






Adult Female G.pulchripes






Sub-adult Female G.rosea NCF







Semi-Subadult Female M.balfouri













Adult Female Pelinobius muticus @ 7.5" (Formerly C.crawshayi)


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, fantastic pics! That annitha is really popping and that minax....:drool:


----------



## shandman (Apr 18, 2011)

Some more photos to share.

Female Haplopelma lividum 






Female B.emilia (Newly molted)






Female N.chromatus






Female A.geniculata (Nakahiga!)





























Female A.anax






Female A.bicoloratum












Female A.chalcodes












Female P.sp."Bolivia"














Female A.chacaona feeding!












Male B.klaasi recently molted















Female L.violaceopes newly molted












Female P.tigrinawesseli newly molted












Female P.cambridgei


















Female P.pulcher newly molted












Female M.balfouri












Female I.mira













Aphonopelma sp. "Panama"












Two of my four C.elegans! Dwarf but very cute!












THANKS FOR VIEWING!


----------



## shandman (Nov 5, 2011)

It's been a while since I last posted here..so here goes

My new female P.murinus


----------



## shandman (Nov 5, 2011)

Female H.minax (She-Devil)












Female N.vulpinus


----------



## fatich (Nov 5, 2011)

You have really a nice collection.


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 5, 2011)

Your Pokies are just so elegant. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Nov 7, 2011)

Great pictures, and a desired collection you have.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 7, 2011)

Again, that minax is ridiculous.  You take phenomenal pics good sir!


----------



## shandman (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the appreciation guys.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Nov 8, 2011)

That Klaasi is stunning it would make a perfect boyfriend for my 6" female 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261006,-119.217938


----------



## Crysta (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow the H. minax is amazing, i think thats what I want next... ;D


----------



## shandman (Nov 15, 2011)

More photos to share...thanks for appreciating!

Female Lasiodora difficilis






Female Juvenile Haplopelma lividum






Female Haplopelma von wirthi






Female Pelinobius muticus






Female Eucratoscelus pachypus






Female Grammostola actaeon






Female Haplopelma hainanum






Juvenile US Iridopelma recife






Female Cyclosternum fasciatum post-molt






Female Brachypelma kahlenbergi






Female Brachypeplma klaasi feeding






Juvenile US Avicularia minatrix






Female Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## shandman (Nov 15, 2011)

More photos to share...


M.balfouri turned "ORANGE"






Female A.brocklehursti






H.incei "Gold"






Female P.irminia






Female P.pulcher






Female Acanthoscurria paulensis (formerly A.atrox)






Female Ephebopus murinus






Female Idiothele mira


----------

